

An app that  breaks the reality and fantasy boundary - stellawu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yyxixi.xiximobile
If your chair can speak? If your dog can say? If the past ones can talk? Curious what are their responses.<p>Here comes XiXi, an app for you to find out the answers!
======
stellawu
If your chair can speak? If your dog can say? If the past ones can talk?
Curious what are their responses.

Here comes XiXi, an app for you to find out the answers!

------
stellawu
The initiative motivation for XIXI is to help the people who lost loved ones
to feel better by using a denial coping mechanism.

